# FS: 29 gallon complete setup with stand, plus cheap and free stuff! PICS!



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Mix of stuff here - for sale, for cheap and for free! I'm going to try to go through more of the accumulated fish stuff and inventory it and post it, but if you're looking for something specific, just PM me.

*SALE - 29 gallon complete setup - $100*
29g glass tank (Hagen) - 30"L x 18"H x 12"W
light and canopy (black)
NEW Aquaclear 20 / AC20 HOB filter with some media
Eheim Ebo-Jager heater - 100W
Reversible plain blue/or blue marine scene background poster
Rock solid oak stand with door and shelves. 35"L x 16"W x 31"H
Older Optima air pump and some tubing/airstone
Also includes 5-7lbs of white silica sand substrate OR will throw in the white Estes reef sand for $5 extra

All in excellent condition, awesome starter setup.





















*CHEAP STUFF*
15 gallon tank: $10 - not super pretty but no leaks or cracks. Great for a hospital tank or quarantine tank!
old air pump, works fine: $5
10lbs white Estes ultra reef marine sand, $8. Clean, used once for about 2 months in fresh water.

*FREE STUFF*
styrofoam fish transport coolers smaller (12"x18"x6"deep) and medium sized
12" light fixture with green light bulb instead of light tube
siphon looking thingy (not a python, just a bulb siphon) that you're supposed to use for cleaning the tank
Free: AC30 HOB filter, works sometimes and not others. Could use for parts or fix -- GONE


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

bump for spring cleaning!


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

pm on your way


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Lots of stuff still available! Come and get it!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

bump! Coolers are now FREE!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

New items! Complete 29g setup - tank, equipment, light/canopy and stand!


----------



## conro (Feb 25, 2012)

is there a picture of the tank and stand?


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm going to take a pic and post it today. One change..the background poster is blue on one side and marine scene on the other side, not black. Didn't realize until I looked at it with light behind it.


----------



## Jing (Aug 30, 2011)

Waiting on the pics and measurement of the 29gal!


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey Elle..willing to sell the heater separately?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Would you part out the stand?


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

I'd like to get rid of the whole shebang at one go (I really want to clear the space), but I'm willing to part stuff out if you would like to make a reasonable offer. PSpades, I may have an extra one of those heaters as well as the one that comes with the tank. I will check for you. 

Sorry, I didn't get the pics or measurements up last night, will try to put them up tonight so you can see what it actually looks like and check sizing.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Bump for pics and measurements!


----------

